# BMQ start date January 13th.



## sniderman (8 Dec 2013)

Hello, 
I have checked many of the forums if not all of them and I have yet to see another person starting on January 13th/2014. Just wondering if anyone else on here got that start date! 
Cheers


----------



## Wallys28 (8 Dec 2013)

Your not the only one, I will see you there!


----------



## sniderman (8 Dec 2013)

what trade are you in? Looking forward to starting Basic!


----------



## Wallys28 (8 Dec 2013)

I'm in Infantry, I'm looking forward to it as well.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (9 Dec 2013)

Same here! Infantry


----------



## Hudyma (9 Dec 2013)

I just swore into the reserves a few days ago, word is that my BMQ is starting on January 17th.


----------



## Steve94 (10 Dec 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you guys. January 13th BMQ, Infantry.


----------



## TKelite (13 Dec 2013)

Recruiter gave me the wrong date.  Said I was Jan 27. He called me back and corrected himself.  I will be at the Jan 13th BMQ.  Combat Engineer.


----------



## Goodeman (13 Dec 2013)

Wow lots of Infantry. Congrats everyone. How many are going to be Patricias?


----------



## Wallys28 (13 Dec 2013)

TKelite said:
			
		

> Recruiter gave me the wrong date.  Said I was Jan 27. He called me back and corrected himself.  I will be at the Jan 13th BMQ.  Combat Engineer.



At least he realized his mistake and called to change the date, see you there.


----------



## TKelite (13 Dec 2013)

Wallys28 said:
			
		

> At least he realized his mistake and called to change the date, see you there.



Yes it would have been very unfortunate if I missed it. 

Anyone swearing in at the Hamilton RC on Jan 8th?


----------



## Wallys28 (13 Dec 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Wow lots of Infantry. Congrats everyone. How many are going to be Patricias?



I'm one of them for Patricias


----------



## DAA (13 Dec 2013)

TKelite said:
			
		

> Recruiter gave me the wrong date.  Said I was Jan 27. He called me back and corrected himself.  I will be at the Jan 13th BMQ.  Combat Engineer.



Wow, imagine showing up late for your first day at work, BMQ?


----------



## TKelite (13 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Wow, imagine showing up late for your first day at work, BMQ?



Yeah haha.  Would definitely be a problem!


----------



## sniderman (13 Dec 2013)

also got patricias. Looks like a big group of us Infantry guys. Right On


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (16 Dec 2013)

I'm another for The Patricias. Hope you all get your PT in these next few weeks.

(Pie and Turkey)


----------



## Steve94 (16 Dec 2013)

I'm also another for the Patricia's.


----------



## Wallys28 (6 Jan 2014)

We have less then a week anyone else excited/nervous lol. Or scrabbling to get everything together and make sure they aren't forgetting any important documents for that matter.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (7 Jan 2014)

Swore in today! Few things left to do before the 11th. Can't sleep! Anyone else heading out from Halifax? I was the only NCM swearing in today.


----------



## Wallys28 (7 Jan 2014)

I also got sworn in today but from Kingston, Ontario there were 3 other Infantryman getting sworn in with me that will be there on Saturday.


----------



## sniderman (8 Jan 2014)

I get sworn in thursday, I have checked, double checked and triple checked to make sure I have all my documents/supplies for BMQ. I am beyond excited/nervous to start this. Look forward to meeting all you guys. Safe travels!


----------

